# 3-Season Sleeping Bag



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a 3-season sleeping bag to pack in my hunting pack. I want something lightweight. I don't want to spend more than a $100. I am 5' 10" and weigh about 220 lbs with a 53" shoulder girth.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, for the price you may be sacrificing something, ie. weight/warmth/comfort. But if you look hard you should be able to find something for your price or near it. REI can be a little pricey sometimes, but they also have some great products. I used to pack around one of their 2 pounders in the Marble Mountains and Trinity Alps in Cali when night temps would drop into the low 20's (bag was rated at 32) and still stayed comfy using a space blanket as a liner. Your pad will make all the difference. Good luck!

Here is a link for a 2 pounder for about 120.
http://www.rei.com/product/809128/rei-lumen-40-sleeping-bag


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I will have to check that bag out!


----------

